# Breaking windows



## 7090 (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you uys ever break the back windows out of your tractors either from the baler or discbine? I got a new massey 1375 and took out one window last week mowing crp. Just thought it was a one time deal. Now today did it again. Thinking i need to make a screen or get some clear plastic maybe even cut a piece just like the window and use that during haying season. Dbut ont really want to give up the visibility. What solutions have u guys come up with. It is also hard to tell exactly where the rocks always hit. Thinkin it is usually at the bottom of the window then just a half sheet of clear plastic might work and still be able to see over it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it jim, that would really tend to piss me off, had a helper lift up the 3pt disc mower with the window open and shattered it, that's why mine is on a caddy now (built by KMC right here in tifton) bet you guys go through lots of blades, if we hit something it's usually fire ants mounds down here, don't envy you guys having to cut in rocks. Sounds like a plex shield may be in order, i guess your curtain is in good shape? Good luck with it


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

7090 said:


> Do you uys ever break the back windows out of your tractors either from the baler or discbine?


I am like devildawg...is your curtain in place properly on the cutter??? That should stop any projectile....and if it is, like devildawg said, I would put a plexiglass cover with about a 1-2 inch gap between it and the rear window in place. That could be very dangerous!! Where are you from 7090? You might want to put your state into your profile and that would help us sometimes in our responses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm with Mike but CRP grouind is most likely full of trash and rocks. I had an offer to run some and passed just for that reason. If I did (run any), it would be with the sickle mower conditioner and the square bailer.

If the skirts are in place on the mower, glass should not be a problem..


----------



## 7090 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes the curtins seem to be placed properly, dont see how they could be any differnt. Sorry I have updated my profile now but i am from central north dakota.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had a few rocks bounce off the back and side window thrown from the disc mower, this year I was opening a field and a branch slid in the side window and broke it out. Just last week I hit a rock and broke some blades, one went clean through the curtain and the rip extended over the next day and ruined the curtain. I wonder how far it flew?

A couple of years ago I lifted a logging winch into the back window of my smaller tractor, felt pretty dumb.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Haven't got it fab'd yet but bought expanded metal going to make frame 3-4 inches. My thinking is plexy glass will hold too much dirt. Martin


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in the stoopid line as well. Yesterday I was pulling my gooseneck with a tractor (I welded a ball on the top side of a rear mount bale spear to move the trailers with).... and I forgot that the upper deck corners on the gooseneck are in an interference fit with the cab when I turn. The rear running lights on my M9 suffered catastrophic failure yesterday. Can't wait to buy new ones next week.....duh.....

Never had an issue with flying parts or rocks, but then I tend to MoCo fields I'm not familiar with. Sickle bars are more forgiving and less damaging to equipment.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

For the arguement in another thread of SP swathers vs PT swathers. You never have to worry about breaking windows with SP swathers.







But I do agree with the skirt I can't see a rock getting out that fast or that high up to break windows. Now for ARD's mishap. I do the same thing with a ball on top of a bale spear. Haven't gotten that close. Yet....... I don't have an upper deck. Though I'm sure it will happen some day that the trailer will come in contact with the tractor tires. .


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Being cheap and owning a couple different welders, SMAW, MIG and TIG, welding a ball atop the spear upright was much more frugal than buying one of those commercially made gooseneck trailer movers for a couple hundred. I believe the ball was about 12 bucks.

I've done the same thing to a few quick hitches too, for other farmers around here. It's catchy....

I just need to remember the upper deck and where it is. That crunch sound reminds me instantly....









Been kicking around building a tandem axle pull dolly with an upright post and ball so I can actually pull the goosenecks with a bumper hitch or the drawbar.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

But then you can't leave your landing gear down and ball unlocked for running around the field gathering bales!



ARD Farm said:


> Been kicking around building a tandem axle pull dolly with an upright post and ball so I can actually pull the goosenecks with a bumper hitch or the drawbar.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

7090, when I was baling a lot of hay in nd, I would sometimes break back glasses out of my 4240 just by baling where I had a lot of gopher mounds. They were always the worst. I just sucked it up, found a aftermarket co. And kept putting them in. Now, I am just row cropping. Mike


----------



## 7090 (Aug 14, 2011)

yes its always those gopher mounds done it before with the baler now the discbine.. $175 for a window, if u need a new seal its another $67 from the jd dealer


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had one rock chucked at the back of my White by the discbine from a groundhog hole, bounced off and didn't even crack the glass. How does a round baler ever chuck a rock hard enough to break a window?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice thing about the center pivot disk mowers--long tongue keeps that beast way behind you and if you drive fast enough you can also out run the rocks! We are blessed in S. IN., only rocks here are man-made from coal mining.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Teslan said:


> For the arguement in another thread of SP swathers vs PT swathers. You never have to worry about breaking windows with SP swathers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that too. I was wrong...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ouch. I know how expensive curved glass is.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I think I've broke 8.Five in the back and 3 side windows.Most of the time pocket gophers mounds woth stones mixed in are the culprit.Or high wind can blow curtain back.Or I've been doing fencline and end was riding up a bit so curtain was raised some._

_Vermeer did lighten up thier curtain a few yrs ago and I've had more issues with rock beings the wind affects it more._

_Glass seems to be spendy here.Aftermarket or auto glass shops that cut it are all around $350 for a flat back window.About 2' x 3.5'??_


----------



## rpierce749 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tractors without cabs don't get any broken windows


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

rpierce749 said:


> Tractors without cabs don't get any broken windows


Just hearing loss! and when a rock comes in at u, a concussion! haha. Only open cab we have is on a old massey. It runs the rake and thats it. Tried running an old square baler on it, caught two little rocks in the back of my head. My grandpa broke out the back glass in our 7020 allis twice. Once a rock and once a limp. Rocks and limbs dont mix with glass.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I took one in the back of the head-round baler flung one right at me. At least it didn't break the glass. lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JoshA. How did the sp swather front window break? I'm trying to think of how a rock would get going that fast from a supposedly enclosed cutter bar? Where you in it?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Musta been a ricochet ......... ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rpierce749 said:


> Tractors without cabs don't get any broken windows


Widow is protection for my head


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Would lexan work? There should be something that would hold up better...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The brits are way ahead of us on this problem because they use boom flail mowers for hedge trimming that break out a lot of glass. They sell all kinds of protectors, I've linked the kramp page which is sort of like A&I over there.

http://www.kramp.com/shop/action/category_60_-1_11401_149714_0_Glass+protectors


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

urednecku said:


> Would lexan work? There should be something that would hold up better...


A fly by night body shop was supposed to get a window made of lexan for me.He claimed he could get it but after waiting 2 months I never got it and his doors were locked.I should look into it.I know he was going to get it from someplace in Sioux Falls.But on the other hand he coulda just been full of crap??


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Wonder if you can replace the glass with lexan? Is similar to plexigass but wont shatter. Lexan does not like gas and oil and does scratch easy but it wont break.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

swmnhay types faster than I do.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Lowes has flat sheets of lexan. Be sure to look at the labels to make sure its not plexiglass.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cwright said:


> swmnhay types faster than I do.


I'm a 2 fingered typer


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at the link I posted earlier, its just lexan that mounts with suction cups to your glass so you can clean it.


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

When i mowed the top swath for townships, I rigged up some window screens that covered the side and rear windows. They have to be the old-school steel screens not the new flimsy junk. Nothing fancy but effective and pretty cheap, I just painted the old screens black. I also have a 42" plywood "hubcap" to keep the rear wheel from getting sandblasted.


----------



## bryce (Jul 10, 2012)

we just lost our rear window today on our 4960, the rear window is flat so I figured a sheet of lexan would work well, we'll see. A new window is $184 and a sheet of lexan was $244 so I figured why not spend a little more and hopefully not have to worry about it again.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Teslan said:


> JoshA. How did the sp swather front window break? I'm trying to think of how a rock would get going that fast from a supposedly enclosed cutter bar? Where you in it?


Finally got a picture of it.
Swather window broke from a rock, my guess is it came through the back of the header where the top link hooks up. Use to have lots of things bounce off the windshield but I could never figure it out. Stuffed some rags in the holes, no more rocks!

I was cutting, crested a hill and BOOM. I have LOTS of moles in some fields, and the mole hills are loaded with small pebbles/projectiles, many that would come through the back. Doesn't help that I run my header angled pretty steep, thus the opening is inline with the windshield.


----------



## 7930JD (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a new product on the market called Tractor Guard. Check out www.tractorguard.com It is a patended system that is custom fit for all makes and models of tractors, with or without cabs. It has a two minute installation and removal. You don't loose any visiability and your broken glass problem is solved. It can also be made for skid steer loaders, or any piece of equipment that is at risk of breaking glass.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

All I've got is an open station ford tractor. Neighbors make fun of me for wearin' that motorsickle helmet while I'm mowin







.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's me being an idiot the other day. I guess I've been lucky in all my years taking tractors in the woods.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Here's me being an idiot the other day. I guess I've been lucky in all my years taking tractors in the woods.
> View attachment 260


I just did that in June. Drove glass door into a hay bale and snapped it into a thousand pieces. Door cost me about $600.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lost another glass door today in my other tractor. My father was square baling and being picky about getting all the tuffs of hay. Not paying attention he tried to pickup a piece of the backswath going clockwise with the door open. I was yelling at him from the wagon but no use, watched it in slow motion.

Worst part was I fixed the AC yesterday so he could close the door lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

well I just broke window #9 in my 1105.Its cut ALOT of acres tho.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Never had broken a window on a tractor until a month ago. Hopefully it's not the start of a trend for me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Here's me being an idiot the other day. I guess I've been lucky in all my years taking tractors in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JD3430 said:


> I just did that in June. Drove glass door into a hay bale and snapped it into a thousand pieces. Door cost me about $600.


First cab tractor we had was a 4-150 White, you DID NOT EVER leave the door open, turn too sharp and the back tires would catch it and rip the entire thing right off the tractor. Whoever did it got to run it till we were done with no AC and eating a ton of dust not to mention the noise from a 3208 Cat running wide open.

To this day even with my hay tractors or the FWA I won't even push the clutch in till the door is shut.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> First cab tractor we had was a 4-150 White, you DID NOT EVER leave the door open, turn too sharp and the back tires would catch it and rip the entire thing right off the tractor. Whoever did it got to run it till we were done with no AC and eating a ton of dust not to mention the noise from a 3208 Cat running wide open.
> To this day even with my hay tractors or the FWA I won't even push the clutch in till the door is shut.


Same here, and second part of the rule is shut the door when you exit the cab. Our first cab tractor was a rental, a 7120 caseih FWA that we rented to pull field chopper in a wet fall. I got out to change wagons and hook my uncle up and he clipped the door with the other tractors rear tire. $1500 for a we door in 1999.


----------

